# Turkey Wings; yes or no



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja started to have too much trouble (longer time to chew them up) with turkey necks as she is getting older so I got turkey wings. She handles these pretty OK. My question is if they are safe enough for Bo's teeth? He is an English Shepherd so smaller bite force than her. It takes him quite a while to finish a turkey wing but I am wondering about his teeth being able to handle them safely. So far so good. But I am deciding to invest in another 30lbs whole sale. Any advice welcome.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

They should be ok but only you would know whether they are suitable for your dog, have you considered duck necks?


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Duck necks are excellent, but yes you should know your dog.. my golden retriever is a power chewer and will consume the entire bone in a short time it I don’t watch him, my gsd is more precise and spends a lot of time on cartilage and meat before the bone itself.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Haven't fed turkey wings, but have fed goose wings, turkey necks, duck necks, duck feet. But I think most poultry bones should be ok


----------

